# "Mony Mony" Borzoi Style..



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

*"Mony Mony" Borzoi Style..music video*

New music video. Song by Billy Idol- song "Mony Mony" edited version. 
Enjoy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy happy dogs, I love that you have enough room for them to run like that.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Loved it!! Beautiful dogs. And so happy!!!! How blessed you are to have so much fenced room for them to run!!!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

LOL yea I believe a fenced area with a sighthound is a must.. :wavey:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great video and made me really smile. The pups are so happy running around.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

They sure do! :wavey:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Cute video...how dare you block off part of the yard with your yellow tape!! Love your speedy dogs.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great video.They look so happy chasing eachother!.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

janine said:


> Cute video...how dare you block off part of the yard with your yellow tape!! Love your speedy dogs.


 Thank you. That 'crop circle' is there due to hubby took the bobcat, and took out a big old stump. Then we planted grass seed. The grass is almost ready. 
Since the dogs respect a caution tape as trained that way with a fence, at least it gives the grass a head start.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

That is quite the run!!!!!! I'm out of breath from just watching it! haha

Molson is jealous of that nice big yard, too!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

esSJay said:


> That is quite the run!!!!!! I'm out of breath from just watching it! haha
> 
> Molson is jealous of that nice big yard, too!


 Honestly me too- I stand out there and watch them and feel breathless.. lol


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Love to see your guys tearing it up and having fun.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Those guy sure can run!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Without a Doubt! And I love how they twist and turn, and manuever at those speeds is like "Wowsa!"...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, they are FAST! Are they related to the Greyhound family?

I wish Gilmour and Milo would do that when I let them out. All they do is find the best looking area of grass and graze


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

Your videos always put a smile on my face. Wish I could have a couple of those big beautiful dogs!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Wow, they are FAST! Are they related to the Greyhound family?
> 
> I wish Gilmour and Milo would do that when I let them out. All they do is find the best looking area of grass and graze


 Yes they are. Thousands of years ago, the story goes, The Russians bred greyhounds with a ( Russian) Collie. Some myths say it was greyhound to wolf- who knows as the Tsars etc were very private about their dogs. So much as the association with the Tsars, that in the revolution in teh 1900's Borzoi were slaughtered by the peasant uprising. 

The Russians needed a dog with the speed and strength to take down a wolf ( hince the original name of Russian Wolfhound), but also the coat to handle the rough winters and terrein on the Tsars estates. 
After the revolution, the Breed was saved by getting the remaining dogs to Turkey etc. That was when the name was changed from 'Russian Wolfhound" to Borzoi which means Swift. 
Quite a history with the breed.


----------

